# 24 Days of Christmas Special!!!!!



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

Take advantage of todays special!!!! Everyone needs one!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

It's not clear on the site what the special of the day is.


----------



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

Product of the day will have 24 days of christmas marked on it. and is under the clearance page!


----------

